# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - Sunday May 2nd 2021 - SoCal Long Beach CA



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 29, 2021)

*New run of CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts in many new colors AVAILABLE BEFORE THE RIDE - For those who have been asking - I just printed another run of  CYCLONE COASTER  T-shirts  *​
_*WOW another month has screamed by us already .. *__*This *__*SUNDAY *__*Sunday *__*SUNDAY*__*-- *__*May 2nd *__*2021 -- is the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage bicycle ride once again

Meet *__*&*__* Greet *__*@ *__*PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE *__*@ *__*9:30 am*_
_*Kickstands up*__* @ *__*10:30 am*__* SHARP
Please be safe *__*&*__* practice social distancing with one another as we ride through our home town of Long Beach California*_

_*IF YOU DON’T FEEL 100% *__*- THEN STAY 100% HOME

Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details *__*&*__* directions link*_

*Ridden not Hidden




*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 30, 2021)

*AVAILABLE BEFORE THE RIDE - Here is a pic of some of the new run of CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts in old & new colors - For those who have been asking*


----------



## BFGforme (May 1, 2021)

Getting bike ready as we speak.... looks like new swag for sale also! See you all in the morning.....


----------



## mrg (May 2, 2021)

Good turnout today for a nice ride thru the LB today on the 41 Planes &Trains


----------

